# codesys 2.x + Target 750-841



## peewit (25 Oktober 2016)

hallo


wo findet man die target-files für codesys2.x um eine 750-841 nutzen zu können !

ich musste eine neuinstallation machen und habe leider die setup datei nicht mehr



*(hat sich schon erledigt .....)*


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo peewit,

die Targets werden automatisch bei der CodeSys-Installation von uns mit installiert. Sollte diese fehlen dann wurde wahrscheinlich die original CodeSys Version installiert. In diesem Fall kann man die Targets nach installieren. Das Installation-Setup oder das TSP (Target Setup Package) kann beim Wago Support angefordert werden. Vorraussetzung hierfür ist eine gekauft Lizenz.

http://www.wago.de/service/support-hotlines/technischer-support-automation/index.jsp


----------

